# Doctor Who Indie Track - Blue Box - The Red List



## DazJWood (Apr 4, 2008)

All,

To coincide with the start of the new series of Doctor Who and to reflect the previous series, the band I play in (The Red List ) have written and recorded an indie track based on the Doctor.

The lyrics and premise of the track is based around his loneliness; both from the perspective of being the last timelord and also from losing someone he cared about (ie. Rose).

There's also a Kylie link in there too. 

I would appreciate all your comments / feedback, whether good, bad or indifferent.

So if you are interested then click the link below:

http://www.myspace.com/theredlist

Enjoy, hopefully... Blue Box by The Red List

Thanks,

Daz


----------



## Patience (Apr 4, 2008)

I freakin' love it!!! I love Dr Who so it tickles that part of me enough, but musically I really love it. There is some Radiohead, some Puressence, some **** (German band), and something else from my past I can't quite put my finger on. 

Do you tour? Do you ever gig in London? If so I would love to come and see you guys live.


Edit to add - Trash Can Sinatras. That is the thing from my past I couldn't recall.

Edit again - just realised it starred out the German bands name... The word descrides a woman of loose morals.


----------



## DazJWood (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey thanks for the comments!

If you've got a myspace account then please add a comment!

As for touring! Well I wish we we're that big 

Our gig lists is on our myspace and currently we have a few gigs up Leeds and the rest are around the Midlands. It's certainly possible that we may gig down London at some point. It depends how well the upcoming gigs go really as we will probably reassess where we will aim at playing.

Thanks again,

Daz


----------



## Patience (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't MySpace, I am afraid. But I do Facebook. If you do as well, please add me (Bryony Seume - there is only one) and let me know if you come to London. Or if you add more tracks, or whatever.


----------



## DazJWood (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey thanks again!

Am just trying to set up a facebook page at the moment and despite being pc literate and an access programmer I am not finding it the most user friendly site!

I've set up a profile (I think) for myself, which is under Darren Wood and I think I've set up, losely at the moment, a page for the band. I have no idea how to give this out as a URL though. Just search for The Red List, I guess. I've yet to load anymusic to it as yet though, but that's my next task


----------



## Patience (Apr 15, 2008)

Good work! I'll see if I can find you. Does this mean I'll be your first facebook fan?

Cool!!!


----------



## wakefid (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Great!
Like it a lot.


----------



## Patience (Apr 15, 2008)

You are totally going to have to add me cos there are many Darren Woods, several of whom have obviously just joined! I could end up with lots of friends called Darren without knowing who the hell they are!


----------



## DazJWood (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey I've now added you on facebook!

I'm sure it should be a lot easier to navigate!

All,

Series 4 has got off to a great start!

Was kewl to see the ood back in this week's episode!


Video for Blue Box now posted at:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xzvPe5r3RJA


----------



## Patience (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I simply loved the Ood episode. I thought it was one of the best of all four series. Along with Blink, Girl in the Fireplace, THe Christmas Invasion and Army of Ghosts/Doomsday.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 23, 2008)

Patience said:


> I don't MySpace, I am afraid. But I do Facebook. If you do as well, please add me (Bryony Seume - there is only one) and let me know if you come to London. Or if you add more tracks, or whatever.


hmmm...the Facebook revolution has dominated Europe...most of it...Asians though prefer Orkut


----------



## Patience (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't use orkut but I see it is run ny Google, which probably means it is good.

Yeah we pretty much live out our lives on Facebook these days. You can't go out for a drink without someone taking pictures and then plastering them all over their profile. But it is a great way of keeping in touch. Or spying... I love it though, for the most part.


----------



## Stormseed (Apr 23, 2008)

Patience said:


> You can't go out for a drink without someone taking pictures and then plastering them all over their profile. But it is a great way of keeping in touch Or spying... I love it though, for the most part



Exactly...the logic remains the same for Facebook or Orkut...the syntax differs


----------



## DazJWood (Apr 29, 2008)

Well despite facebooks popularity I don't think it's very user friendly at all. Perhaps I'm just not in with the whole functionality of it! 

Probably need to use it more I guess! Either that or I need someone to manage the page for us 

Oh well! Our myspace seems to have got some interest and a fair few hits so that's kewl! 

Daz


----------



## DazJWood (Jul 15, 2008)

For anyone interested we have enabled downloading of Blue Box on our myspace site.

Thanks again for all your comments!

Daz


----------

